# Water leaking at corner of window outside, likely causes?



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello,

I noticed water leaking at corner of outside window during a day of rain. It didn't leak or feel wet the next day where there was also rain, previous day had heavier rain.

Above the window at roof, there is a eave. Window is centered around the triangular arch point "^" of the roof above. No awning above window. Other than all this, the window is pretty flat on wall w/ no special trim.

Where might the leak be coming from? Water lodged at windowsill and weepholes? I couldn't really see if there was any at the time.

Here's a reference photo:

http://dlshare.s3.amazonaws.com/temp/windowleak.jpg


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to help with a picture of the bottom of the window. Water tends to run down so one of the whole window would be great.
From what I can see on the left hand side that window never got caulked around the trim. There's a gap there.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, I'll take a photo of the whole window later. Yea, noticed the missing caulk as well. That lower left corner was the only area of the window I saw leaking water, right corner was ok.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Start looking up at this point.

Post a picture from a wide angle.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's a pic of the whole window w/ roof on top:

http://dlshare.s3.amazonaws.com/temp/wholeWindow.jpg


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Might be time to water test it.

Make sure that it is sealed where the exterior finish meets the window head and make sure the gable vent it sealed to the exterior as well.

That staining could just be from water accumulating in the pocket and draining out of the weep hole over time.

Is there any damage to the interior below or around the window?


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

I see no apparent damage from inside or out for the wall or windowsill will double check, but don't know about inside between the walls. How to water test?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to your original post, what do you mean by leaking? ... If you are referring to water coming out of the weep holes when it rains, then that means your window is functioning properly... Do you have any evidence that the window is leaking into the wall? That would be a concern.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

HomeSealed said:


> Back to your original post, what do you mean by leaking? ... If you are referring to water coming out of the weep holes when it rains, then that means your window is functioning properly... Do you have any evidence that the window is leaking into the wall? That would be a concern.


I guess I'll have to monitor when rains come again, or water test, it may be normal operation as you say. 

And I guess since the window wasn't caulked properly on the outside, water runs off that uncaulked opening from the window (weep hole)? It wasn't easy at the time I saw it to say whether the water was coming off window/weep hole or elsewhere just that I see and feel wet spot at corner of window on the outside wall. But it didn't look like water was directly coming off the visible weep holes by the bottom of the window screen, but that was days ago so can't say for sure.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You can run a hose over the top of the window and watch the water. If it is just running onto that area from the weep hole (which should not be caulked btw), then everything is fine. OTOH, is it seems as if the water spot _bleeds_ through from moisture behind the wall, that would be cause for concern.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try the water test sometime. No, at the time of observation, it didn't look like bleeding through, appeared was running down from corner of window, but it didn't look like it came (just) from the weep hole, came off the uncaulked edges of the window corner or so, inside wall and windowsill looked and felt dry at the time.


----------

